# Mecatronica, universidad



## Astrot (May 7, 2009)

hola ^^ bueno esque entrare a mecatronica el siguiente semestre y aqui esta el plan de estudio de la carrera :

http://www.uson.mx/oferta_educativa/asignaturas/ingmecatronica.pdf quiero saber que tal se les hace el plan de estudio


----------



## Chico3001 (May 9, 2009)

El plan se me hizo bastante completo, aunque creo que se esta enfocando demasiado en administracion y deja un poco inconclusas ciertas cosas como electronica y programacion, pero son cosas que puedes ir aprendiendo por tu cuenta leyendo en la web y haciendo experimentos....


----------



## Astrot (May 11, 2009)

como que enfocado en administracion? y que tan incompleto deja en el ambito de electronica y programacion


----------



## Chico3001 (May 11, 2009)

Osea que tienes muchas materias de administracion y seguimiento de proyectos (cosas como costos en ingenieria, instrumentacion virtual, gestion de mantenimiento, etc), en cuanto a la electronica y la programacion solo tienes 4 o 5 materias electronicas y 2 de programacion, se me hace muy poco para los niveles tecnologicos actuales... pero repito... esas materias se pueden aprender sobre la marcha haciendo experimentos y estudiando tutoriales en la web


----------



## hammer_go (Jul 26, 2009)

Esta bastante pobre en cuanto a control, faltaría por lo menos una más (pero se dice que la única de control que sirve es la I), y me parecio gracioso que hay materias que se llamen como libros (Mecanica vectorial para Ingenieros, ese es el beer & jhonson, ya lo verás en su momento jajaja).


----------

